# GT: Mavs @ Lakers



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Kinda late, no thread...

11-16 Lakers, Mavs playing rusty..


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

What the hell, out of bounds on Gana, but it didn't look like he even touched the ball...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Wow, Kobe keeps getting to the line... On jumpshots...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> Wow, Kobe keeps getting to the line... On jumpshots...


I shouldn't complain though... Dirk is getting tons of free-throws from techs..


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Stack is playing good.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

STACK!!!!

Wow!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

The 5th element with the 3!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

were gonna get 70...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dallas on a 25-5 run...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Smush ejected...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Kobe is shooting horribly...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

3 seconds... ughh..


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Should be fairly easy win for mavs. if they continue to keep Kobe out of it


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Our D is playing great against Kobe, he's shooting 3-11..


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dirk back in and scores..


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Kobe gonna get 2 more FT's..


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Stack really should get some consideration for 6th man. Best guy off the bench for the best team.

Mavs are just too damn good right now.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

What was with Smush getting ejected so early in the game? Honestly, Ive never seen anyone get ejected that fast, and I didnt even see him do anything wrong..

Stacks playing awesome though


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Lol, NBA.com says Smush has 3 techs

Technical Fouls
LAL 2nd Qtr9:28 Smush Parker
LAL 1st Qtr7:40 Smush Parker
LAL 1st Qtr7:40 Smush Parker


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

this is beginning to be a massive win for us !! up by 36 with 50 seconds left


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

GAME OVER !!!!! Dallas win by 36, 108-72

Dirk 19 points, 5 rebounds, 2 assists
Howard 24 points, 4 steals
Diop 13 rebounds
Harris 10 points, 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 steals

Great Effort !!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*TAKE THAT YOU FAKERS!!!FOR ALL THE YEARS OF FRUSTRATION YOUVE CAUSED US!!!*


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

yeah take that lakers although this has a sad feeling because i am also a lakers fan you see but SEVENTEEN IN A ROW can't be bad, can't it!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Aiming fo 20 baby


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

It's also the worst home loss in Lakers team history.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Jabba1 said:


> It's also the worst home loss in Lakers team history.


You mean @ LA or altogether?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

For the Lakers it was their worst loss since moving to LA from Minny.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Mavs are always eating their opponents when they lost a game to them earlier this season. That was impressive even with all the injuries the Lakers have.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

the best thing about the victory here was the machine like effeciency they did it with...and I dont mean machine like with the negative conatation...I mean machine like as in the terminator...The Mavs played very disaplined basketball...even the way the "scrubs" played was unusual...scrubs usually just run trying to scoore in the 30 seconds per game they may get...Our scrubs played almost a full quarter of great basketball and extended the lead...this organization is really primed for a run...if we come up short it may destroy our team...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*J.Terry 24:48*
*G.Buckner 19:07*
*D.Nowitzki 29:17*
J.Howard 35:23
E.Dampier 19:09
*D.Harris 27:39*
D.Diop 25:44
*D.George 21:33*
A.Croshere 17:33
*J.Stackhouse 11:22*

With this kind of playing time, they should be ready for GSW tonight!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Looks like Avery is cutting those minutes for the playoffs.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> if we come up short it may destroy our team...


Impossible to know unless they experienced it. Who knows, if coming up short in the finals propells them to this kind of season, what would next season look like if they got close again? :biggrin: 

The greatest team (record wise) in the early Mavs era - 55-29 - was swept out in the 1st round. They followed that with their greatest penetration, falling to the Champs in a 7 game WCF. :whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Looks like Avery is cutting those minutes for the playoffs.


:lol: :lol:

.... except something tells me these starters would be happier with more PT. Also, I just wanted to point out:

With so little PT, Stack churned out 13 points?!?! That's 60+ points / 60 minutes!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Impossible to know unless they experienced it. Who knows, if coming up short in the finals propells them to this kind of season, what would next season look like if they got close again? :biggrin:
> 
> The greatest team (record wise) in the early Mavs era - 55-29 - was swept out in the 1st round. They followed that with their greatest penetration, falling to the Champs in a 7 game WCF. :whoknows:


If I am not mistaken, the mavs this year is changing quite a bit of our record book. :biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> .... except something tells me these starters would be happier with more PT. Also, I just wanted to point out:
> 
> With so little PT, Stack churned out 13 points?!?! That's 60+ points / 60 minutes!


Now all we have to do is put him on the IR and he's a future all-star.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Now all we have to do is put him on the IR and he's a future all-star.


LOL...

Nah... just make sure he's resigned for another 2 years or so....

That brings up a good topic: What's Stack worth?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> That brings up a good topic: What's Stack worth?


A bunch in the locker room, but at what price? Not 8-10M imo.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> A bunch in the locker room, but at what price? Not 8-10M imo.


You don't think Stack is worth 8-10M for 2 years? Or is that PER year?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You don't think Stack is worth 8-10M for 2 years? Or is that PER year?


Per...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

dont forget part of Stacks pay is for taking such reduced minutes...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Per...


LOL....

Of course Cuban won't be offering him that kind of money. Given his age.....

On the other hand, there are plenty of teams out there willing to open their wallet to sign a veteran like Stack. It will be a question whether or not he wants to finish his career in Dallas.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If Miller could take the cheap deal he could, Jerry, who isn't that much better, should be looking at 3-4M a year for two years. He got a 7M deal when he was still a star. 8-10 PER is ridiculous.


----------

